# Serious Problems = Very Bad Anxiety!



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

My and my boyfriend are having real problems atthe momeny. You see, he lives in London and I live in Northampton (60 miles away). Everything has been fine so far as we have been together for 2 and a half years with no problems. Suddenly, we have realised, I am going to University in Liecester and he is unhappy woth that and keeps trying to call the relationship off. I have salvaged it so far because I know it is not what he wants. Now he keeps going out and spending all night out drinking which I hat anyway. So now, I am in a constant state of anxiety. I don't want to go on any stronger meds as I'm already on Inderal. Problem is, my anxiety is now so bad that the Inderal isn't doing anything. Does anyone have any suggestions as I'm at my wits end. Whats worse is, when my anxiety gets really bad I call and text him all the time having a go and stuff and it makes him really angry. We are both messing up the relationship but he is willing to make no changes to his attitude. Should I move on, and find someone else "better" or find a coping strategy for my anxiety and fight it through...? I don't want to lose him.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Move on AND find a way to care for yourself-first. It is scary breaking up but you might surprise yourself at how well you do! Congrats on going to the Un in Leicester! You will meet lots of new people. Have you called your doctor? Maybe you need a little stronger medication for awhile. Good luck, Tiss


----------

